# Should I pre-order Micromax A110 Superfone (Canvas 2) ?



## vineetrocks2005 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey...

Today I got to know from my friend that Micromax A110 Superfone Canvas 2 is going to be launched in the upcoming days, the prebooking is already started on snapdeal. Now...I really like this phone especially the price tag and its 5 inch screen. As I am an avid reader, the screen size is really great. Now what is holding me back are the missing specs like the amount of RAM, screen resolution and the processor make, also the overall reputation of Micromax mobiles. As I have never used a Micromax product before, should I go ahead and pre-order this device. Help me out ? Here is the official link LANDING-PAGE_1


----------



## techlover (Oct 13, 2012)

i'll better suggest to wait for some reviews ...also Karbonn announced Karbonn A21 dual core processor check that out too 

and ya all this unless you are dying to get a pass to enrique concert  by prebooking the device


----------



## iSLaND (Oct 13, 2012)

I think you should wait for full specs and few reviews.

I am thinking of buying it too.. but concerned about micromax as a company and durability of its products. But its too tempting 5' screen + 8mp cam +ICS is gr8 combo for price.

Its price is rumored to be 11,990.


----------



## kool (Oct 13, 2012)

iSLaND said:


> I think you should wait for full specs and few reviews.
> 
> I am thinking of buying it too.. but concerned about micromax as a company and durability of its products. But its too tempting 5' screen + 8mp cam +ICS is gr8 combo for price.
> 
> Its price is rumored to be 11,990.



somebody plz confirm price & RAM. so i can sell MMX A100 for a110


----------



## shikhar22 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey I came to know that problem with micromax is we can't update the s/w i.e., will stuck with ICS even if Jelly bean is available...Is that true??


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Oct 14, 2012)

shikhar22 said:


> Hey I came to know that problem with micromax is we can't update the s/w i.e., will stuck with ICS even if Jelly bean is available...Is that true??



I dont think so...Micromax will surely come up will JB for A110 and A90+


----------



## vikasasija (Dec 5, 2012)

kool said:


> somebody plz confirm price & RAM. so i can sell MMX A100 for a110


RAM 512, price 9700 (Delhi) , Camera is a bit of under performer ( considering it to be a 8 mega pixel shooter) still white A110 is better looking then A100.... Thanks


----------



## techlover (Dec 6, 2012)

kool said:


> somebody plz confirm price & RAM. so i can sell MMX A100 for a110



RAM is 512 MB and Usable is 473MB of which around  230MB is free.


----------



## shawn301287 (Dec 6, 2012)

Does it play 1080p videos...???? 


Comment on battery life too...

waitin to use a demo piece in croma o some store to get one for myself.. any idea where in mumbai i can get it for and for how much??


----------

